# Nearly 3 months after we buried our little angel his headstone is up.



## MummyStobe

The delay has been down to us, I couldn't face making the phone call to get the ball rolling but I'm glad that I did. I love it and I now feel like I can go and visit him and take him flowers and gifts (it always felt a bit strange visiting a bare patch of grass) and me and my mum are going to plant some snowdrop and daffodil bulbs in the grass in front of the headstone so he'll be surrounded by flowers in the spring.

https://i1105.photobucket.com/albums/h347/hesalisbury/1facde50.jpg


----------



## mhazzab

Oh Hayley, that's beautiful, a lovely tribute to Max! The snowdrops and daffodil bulbs sound lovely, great idea...I planted snowdrops too, can't wait to see them come up next year xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

Hayley is is soooooooo beautiful:cry::cry::cry::cry: (happy tears):hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I love it, so precious . I love now that you can find peace everytime you go there.
Thinking of you and precious beautiful Max..xoxooxo:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## yazoo

Its beautiful hayley, Max would be very proud. :hugs::hugs:

Things seem to be done very different in England compared to here. Here we have to wait a year to do the headstone. There are no cemetries exclusively for babies (it seems to be like that in England). Instead we bought a plot in a normal graveyard that eventually myself & OH will go into with Jakob.


----------



## Tasha

That is beautiful. I am just so sorry you have to have it.

Yazoo, it varies here. I am in London and there are no baby gardens, my sister (who grew her wings at 3 months to SIDS) and my two girls share an adult grave and because there isnt the concrete in place already it means that we too have to wait nine months to a year. Our should be in place for just before Riley Rae's first birthday.


----------



## heather91

:hugs: looks stunning Hun xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Awww it looks beautiful. We had to wait a year to put Isabellas up. I am sure he loves his new headstone xx


----------



## MummyStobe

yazoo said:


> Things seem to be done very different in England compared to here. Here we have to wait a year to do the headstone. There are no cemetries exclusively for babies (it seems to be like that in England). Instead we bought a plot in a normal graveyard that eventually myself & OH will go into with Jakob.

Hi Tanya

Max is buried in the churchyard at Mark's family church. Our local cemetary doesn't have a baby/children area and we would have had to purchase a family plot. The nearest cemetary with a baby/children area is over a half hour drive away and I didn't want Max to be that far from home. Also with Mark's job there is quite a high chance that we might end up moving from where we are at the moment but I know his family will always be in the area and there will always be someone around to keep an eye on him for us if we do move.

Where he is now is right in front of the main church door between two older graves. There is a baby girl a couple of graves down from him and an 8 month old boy buried with two adults near him as well so he does have a couple of children near him.


----------



## SarahJane

His stone is gorgeous, I bet he totally loves it xxx


----------



## xSarahM

It's absolutely lovely.
I'm sorry for your loss :flow:


----------



## amotherslove

thats incredible. i love it. so glad you got it.<3


----------



## Nikki_d72

Hayley, it's lovely - I'm sure Max loves it. I am planting snowdrops too, in the memorial pot I'm making - I love them, so delicate, pure and tiny, just so appropriate for our delicate little angels. xxx


----------



## collie_crazy

Hayley thats beautiful and I'm glad you now feel you have somewhere to go :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## secretbaby

Beautiful - I have just finalised Billys (delay down to me - I just couldn't face doing it) and finances - so for us it has been over 2 years ..... I hope ours looks as good as yours (ours is the same shape and black and gold)


----------



## KamIAm

Oh Hayley! It's perfect!!

You guys did a great job and I know Max loves it.... 

:hugs:


----------



## dnlfinker

Its very lovely and more importantly from the bottom of your 
heart! Great job MAMA , I am sure Max loves it ~!


----------



## wife.mom

That is very beautiful.


----------



## MummyStobe

Thank you so much everyone for your kind words. You truly are an amazing bunch of ladies and I can honestly say from the bottom of my heart that I feel privileged to have met you all, even under such sad circumstances. You have all helped me find my way along this dark and sometimes lonely path that I have been walking over the past three months.

Love to you all xx


----------



## KamIAm

I completely understand Hayley.... :winkwink: I feel the same... This section, this amazing group of women... Saved me... Was and still is my lifeline... I feel closer to all of you then people in my real, day to day life... This is the only place I feel totally free and unjudged... Thank YOU for all your kind words, your support, and all the love you have shown me as well as to all the others...

I am truly blessed and thankful for each and everyone of you.... :hugs:


----------



## yazoo

Same goes for me. I am so glad I found all you girls here. Your all amazing. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Ditto!


----------



## collie_crazy

Group hug! :hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

Same from me too, you all mean a lot to me. Xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

Same from me. You girls get me through my days..I love you all..OXOOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## blav

We opted for cremation but this is simply beautiful. Our love and thoughts to you and your family and angel Max.


----------



## beautyangel12

that is lovely xxx


----------



## katie21188

Beautiful


----------

